# Bring on the Palaminos



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

ok guys i wanna see your palominos... all breeds all height! i dnt care just palomino galore!! 
heres two pictures of Dickie...


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Heres my pally Joe, he will be reg AQHA
3mos







4 mos







2 days ago, 5 mos


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

horseluver250 He is just stunning ! what are you going to do with him??


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is my pally.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/lyric-then-now-think-shes-changed-66265/


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow! shes come along really well...


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't own him anymore but here is Dallas


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

aww hes soo cute shutupjoe!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Baby Amy Doll - thank you, hes actually up for sale at the moment. My intention was to use him for trail riding and mounted shooting, but then my riding horse went lame and I had bought another gelding. If he doesn't sell this winter, I might try to place my mare as a companion and keep him around.
Your Dickie is gorgeous too, I love his dapples.


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

horseluver250 said:


> Baby Amy Doll - thank you, hes actually up for sale at the moment. My intention was to use him for trail riding and mounted shooting, but then my riding horse went lame and I had bought another gelding. If he doesn't sell this winter, I might try to place my mare as a companion and keep him around.
> Your Dickie is gorgeous too, I love his dapples.


Oh true.. well hope all goes to plan with him  and thankx i love dickies dapples too


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

santana








scout,. he was mine but we just sold him :-| but he went to a great home!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh wow, Santana is stunning!


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you very much :lol: that was the only picture I could find of him right now :?


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Our newest member, 5 month old AQHA "Docs Peppy Lil Ava" Barn Name: Ava


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

This is Ivy bank monte christo the stallion i ride when i go to QLD as you can see he is beautiful!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I've always had a soft spot for a nice golden palomino, lucky me I found one twelve years ago!

Heres my girl, AQHA Miss Molly Fever pictured at 24 years old


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Love it, still looking good as ever at 24!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's Prince Phillip, he's a 10 y/o ArabX at 13.2hh.

















Zeph, a bigg cowy QH. He's dappled, with the sabino gene (i think??), and a bald face! I would love to have him registered, and if he breeding was good I would've kept him a stallion. His only fault is he's completely blind. He was doing well in training, but now he can no longer work. Just trails, and pony rides.









Torando - ex reining horse. He's 23 & retiring.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

poor blind horse


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Loving all these palominos!! I actually never cared for them until I wound up with one and now they are my absolute favorite :*


----------



## Redial (Oct 1, 2010)

This is my (very much ex) friend lunging Fleur my Palomino QH mare that I had in college. She ended up staying at college to teach future generations. 










and this is a side shot, I'm not a fan of pally's but I loved her dapples.









and this is Prince (Sovereign Prince) the Australian stockhorse stallion at the stud I worked at, bad angle shot, but I just got it off their website.


----------



## PaulyPalomino (Oct 6, 2010)

Here is my daughters new pony "Daisy May" she is 7 yrs. old but not sure of the breed yet? I have an even smaller palomino that goes on an occasional trail ride!!!!


----------



## simplyes53 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Justice 2yr mare*

I love this girl!! So willing!!


----------

